# Help we're being spammed!



## dmharris (Nov 10, 2011)

xliang is spamming our threads


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you - I can take care of this, but the fastest way to report a spammer is to click on the red  triangle at the bottom of their post.


----------



## dmharris (Nov 11, 2011)

Good to know, thanks Denise!


----------

